# Equitation class.. what is it?



## Batgirl (28 June 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is expected in an equitation class?

Tack?
Jacket? (I only have a show jacket  )
What you do in the ring?
Any other things I need to know...

I am thinking of doing Ripley Show in July


----------



## Sol (28 June 2011)

Equitation is basically just judged on the RIDER as far as I'm aware! So how well you ride and handle the horse.

Pretty sure it's always snaffle bridles only? I've only ever done one although I'd like to do more! I used my GP saddle, discreet numnah, plain snaffle bridle with a cavesson noseband.
I wore a navy jacket? I'm sure navy or tweed would be fine? I would assume that it depends slightly on the type of horse you ride but at low level I doubt it matters much... I hope not anyway  

We just walked & trotted around, then we lined up and each did an individual show - think I pretty much walked away from the judge, trotted around, changed the rein, trotted a bit, cantered, changed the rein with a lead change through trot, back down to trot, walked towards the judge & halted. I know that I did improvise and just watched the rider before me which probably isn't ideal!! We managed to come 2nd though so must have done something right, and the rider who won was older and looked like she probably had done a lot more showing than me  

Hope that helps a bit???


----------



## Batgirl (28 June 2011)

That's fab, just what I needed! (i googled it and got so much bumf I confused myself!)

I ma in the middle of losing weight and don't want to buy a hacking jacket just yet when I have a navy sow jacket, the rest we have, havanna saddle and matching snaffle bridle so think we will be ok at local level for a bit of fun 

Thanks for answering


----------



## Sol (30 June 2011)

No problem, have fun!!  It is all very confusing still to me! Showing as a very strange game indeed!


----------

